# Ice storm video in TX



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/edgar.vlazco/posts/3697402730374808


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

In all likelihood we just watched somebody die there.... man oh man. SMH


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

We have freezing rain here. Started last night, supposed to go through tonight. The weather guessers don't know where there will be snow, and where it will be freezing rain. They are talking up to a half inch of ice.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> In all likelihood we just watched somebody die there.... man oh man. SMH


 At least six, last I seen, bad day I'm afraid.

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Borrowed a generator to cool the freezer down. Local saw shop sells Husky and Stihl. They have 3 huskies left, two models, both over $1000, no Stihl saws, no pole saws, some saw chain coming tomorrow, and 3 weeks out to even look at a repair.


----------

